# Wild Blue FAP



## LagoVistaFarm (Mar 2, 2006)

A couple of the places we are looking at moving to have no DSL or Cable. We need some decent bandwidth and honestly are very spoiled. (we have access to cable, DSL and wireless)

Wild Blue has their upper tier plan allows 17,000mg per month download and I'm trying to figure out if that will work.

The DSL control panel show this for the past 24 hours. Its a pretty typical day.

Transmit and Receive Data
IP Bytes Packets 
Transmit: 80311697 509842 
Receive: 560668608 666364 

I'm calculating that we are using about 2000mg per month based on that. I'm questioning my calculation.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If I understand your post correctly, they are limiting you to 17,000 megabytes per month. That's just over 500 megabytes per day (17K/30=560). I don't know why that would be too restrictive, unless you're downloading feature length films.

Your data seems to indicate that you sent 80 megabytes and received 560 megabytes, which is 640 megabytes of total traffic. That's 19,200 megabytes of total traffic per month. Again, I don't know what you're doing, but it seems like heavy usage for a residential account.


----------



## LagoVistaFarm (Mar 2, 2006)

Nevada said:


> but it seems like heavy usage for a residential account.


We run a couple of companies from home. We do quite a bit of graphic intensive back-ups. We have friends that we visit a few times a year that have Hughes and we always put them over. I guess we can always get two systems. It may be the only thing that is more expensive. It's tough to be more expensive than CA.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I have Hughesnet and they have different plans available including some for business with much higher limits. Have you checked with Wild Blue, they may have something similar?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LagoVistaFarm said:


> We do quite a bit of graphic intensive back-ups.


Of course an off-premise backup doesn't necessarily have to go to your location. You might look for an FTP account where you can store the backups. Then you are just performing a data transfer from one server to another. The traffic won't pass through your satellite provider.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, while I will normally recommend Wildblue above other providers, due to their reliability and lower prices, they're more geared towards the average consumer and 'power user', I think, and not towards home businesses. You may be better off with Hughesnet.


----------



## LagoVistaFarm (Mar 2, 2006)

Because of the speed we may want two services. Would one Hughes and one Wild Blue be more reliable? This is a case where the cost is not a big issue. I have a new consulting job that will pay it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I use a handy little gadget called Down2Home... it tells me how much I've downloaded during the day, and over the last week.

I use Direcway. They also have a FAP. It's 200 mb. If you try to dl/ul 200 mb at one time, you'll get FAP'ed for 24 hours... !!!ouch!!!... So, you manage your dl/ul's to stay under the threshold. Also, Direcway has an unlimited dl period between 3 and 6am.... I can get a little over a gig, during that period, with some timing programs.

No way, would I go with any hard and set limits... 17gigs a month... Ewwww....

FAP's ""vacuum"" in general... Direcway doesn't vacuum as bad...


----------



## LagoVistaFarm (Mar 2, 2006)

Directway is now part of Hughes.net.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

With Direcway, they have different levels of users... if you need more bandwidth, for businesses, you can have it, for a price...


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Your usage will be very close to that amount (19k vs 17k) if each day is a normal day. The key here is that if you go over, your bandwidth will be throttled to such a degree that you'll be unable to perform your work or run your business. And unless the WB FAP has changed, that timeout could be for a long time (a month).

You have the same issue with Hughes, but if you exceed the FAP, your timeout is one day.

R


----------

